# Update to Cocker Spaniel with kidney disease



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Last week was the worst week of my life. Tuesday, my little boy Cocker, Essex, died, and on Friday, my little girl Cocker, Copper, died. Both died in my arms. I am numb. I feel as though I have a large hole in my chest and I cannot catch my breath. The house is so empty.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

So sad. It must hurt so badly. Take care.


----------



## JeanMarieG (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your losses... Take time to grieve and then look for a rescue.. there is a dog(s) out there for you... jm


----------



## WestieMom2 (Jul 2, 2013)

So very sorry for the pain you’re going through. Can’t even imagine losing both in one week. Do whatever it takes and allow yourself to heal at your own pace. I truly understand your sorrow.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

How awful for you, I'm so sorry.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Let's become family and their death is heart wrenching.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss. It must be so hard to lose them both.


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my. How terrible. Many of us here truly understand,esp. the double loss. You are in my thoughts. Jan


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

So very sorry. No matter how many pets we may lose in a lifetime it never gets easier.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

molly14 said:


> So very sorry. No matter how many pets we may lose in a lifetime it never gets easier.


You are so right - lost so many myself. And Cockers are personable..... so sad.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

SO sad for you. I understand exactly how much it hurts you. the sweetest dogs we have had have both been Cockers....... furry bundles of LOVE!


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry for you. The loss of both dogs so close together is tragic. You are in my prayers.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. I lost my beloved Sheltie, Tyra from Kidney Disease. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Unbearable grief, aching heart, difficult to breathe. Those of us who have been through this understand. Those precious dogs of ours do leave their paw prints on our hearts. They will always live on in your memory. If and when the time is right for you, honor them by adopting another dog who needs your love.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Huge hugs heading your way. I am so sorry for the loss of your fur babies. It is so hard losing them. Take time to grieve. Just always remember the joy they brought into your home....


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

So very sorry for your terrible loss of your fur babies. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so very, very sorry! Prayers for you! God bless!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> Last week was the worst week of my life. Tuesday, my little boy Cocker, Essex, died, and on Friday, my little girl Cocker, Copper, died. Both died in my arms. I am numb. I feel as though I have a large hole in my chest and I cannot catch my breath. The house is so empty.


I'm so sorry. As many times as I've been through the same experience with many beloved dogs (and cats), it never gets easy and always leaves a huge hole. Two so close together must feel devastating.


----------



## sharinana (Dec 11, 2012)

My heart aches for you. I too know that emptiness and the pain that you feel. My best suggestion is to continue to grieve but also keep in mind that for every furbaby that has crossed over the Rainbow Bridge there are many in shelters just waiting for someone to come and walk with them, pet and cuddle them and possibly take them to their new forever home. 
All seems so bleak right now but it will get better and the kisses and cuddles are right around the corner.
Prayers for your grief.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

OMG!!! How horrible!!! It's heartbreaking enough to lose one pet, but two in a week??? My heart goes out to you and I hope your memories will always be full of happy thoughts.


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

I cannot imagine the hurt you are feeling. Losing one pet at a time is beyond description. You will know when the time is right to adopt another. In the meantime, remember all the laughs, cuddles and happy times you had with each of them.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

A tragic and painful loss of your fur babies... I'm so sorry. Healing prayers to you... {{{prayers}}}


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. When we lost our Pepper we were shattered. At first I came home and put away all his things. Then I just kept looking at the empty spaces. We only lasted 3 weeks before getting another dog. I hope you find another little soul to love. There are so many dogs out there who need homes. It doesn't take away the hurt, but it gives you someplace to put the love. When you think you're ready, don't hesitate. For me, it helped with the healing.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry for you and your sad losses. Please take care and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

cattdages said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. When we lost our Pepper we were shattered. At first I came home and put away all his things. Then I just kept looking at the empty spaces. We only lasted 3 weeks before getting another dog. I hope you find another little soul to love. There are so many dogs out there who need homes. It doesn't take away the hurt, but it gives you someplace to put the love. When you think you're ready, don't hesitate. For me, it helped with the healing.


I'm the same way, usually after 3-4 weeks I go to the shelter to find another little soul to give a home to and who in turn gives so much more. That doesn't mean they could ever take the place of the one you lost but I think it may tend to ease the sorrow a little. Course that's me. Some people either need to wait a long time, if at all, and I respect their feelings on that matter.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

I am so sorry. 

Start on a memorial right away.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

as soon as possible for us....... I need a dog in my life.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh how terrible. We are never prepared for the death of one much less both. I am so sorry for your loss. :sm03:


----------

